# New Brand of Kindle Covers??



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or tried these? I just found them on Amazon, and don't think I've heard anything about them here??

Bobarra Kindle Covers

Here's the link.

http://www.bobarra.com/cart/home.php?cat=255


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They look very nice.  I klicked onto the other covers and the others say they're made of leather.  I can't seem to find what the ones you've linked to are made of.  They are the same price as the leather, but do not specifically say leather that I found.  I also wonder about the flap that is on the right hand side when the cover is open.  It looks like it might be in the way when trying to hold it.


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

drenee said:


> They look very nice. I klicked onto the other covers and the others say they're made of leather. I can't seem to find what the ones you've linked to are made of. They are the same price as the leather, but do not specifically say leather that I found. I also wonder about the flap that is on the right hand side when the cover is open. It looks like it might be in the way when trying to hold it.
> Those were my exact 2 concerns as well. I'm afraid it may be hard to hold and still click the next page button with that extra flap on it. I also could not find what those were made out of. I did think the simple model with the brown leather was nice also.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

A little too girly for my taste   Thats the main reason I chose oberon over strangedog. Maybe they are great for others but I'll pass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've sent an email to the company asking for some more information on their covers, specifically the questions you all have posted. Will let you know what they tell me!

Note that they have leather versions, too, that aren't so girly, don't just look at the Jane Austen, look at this link
http://www.bobarra.com/cart/home.php?cat=251

Betsy


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Very Pretty...oh great, you give me something else to spend my cashola on!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

l[quote author=chobitz ink=topic=2977.msg66558#msg66558 date=1233185665]
A little too girly for my taste  Thats the main reason I chose oberon over strangedog. Maybe they are great for others but I'll pass.
[/quote]
There are others on the site click the kindle covers...there are more leather ones


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I first saw these after I already had the M-edge.  I liked them better. . .the closure is slightly different on the 'Dickens' type. . . but I didn't want to spend another $50 on something not that different from what I had.  Anyway, now I've ordered the Oberon Creekbed Maple so that'll probably do me for covers for a while. . . . .

Ann


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I confess I usually read my Kindle without any cover. It's lighter and easier to hold with one hand that way.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

MaureenH said:


> I confess I usually read my Kindle without any cover. It's lighter and easier to hold with one hand that way.


Oh my goodness! Its good that you have now, confessed-->>lol lol lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the following information from the company in response to my questions:

1) The exterior of the Jane Austen covers are made from a water resistant/stain resistant canvas. They are trimmed in leather. 2) Yes, the covers can be folded back very easily and you can use the magnetic closure to keep it folded back. When I designed them, I was very careful to make sure that readers would be about to hold it with one hand and have complete access to all buttons. 

I'm waiting to hear from the company again with more information...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update:

The company is sending me one of the Jane Austen covers so that I can review it.  Should have it in a few days.  I'll sit on the beach in San Diego and review it for y'all.

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

That


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update: The company is sending me one of the Jane Austen covers so that I can review it. Should have it in a few days. I'll sit on the beach in San Diego and review it for y'all. Betsy


Ah, one of the Bobarra covers. I've wondered about them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Update:
> 
> The company is sending me one of the Jane Austen covers so that I can review it. Should have it in a few days. I'll sit on the beach in San Diego and review it for y'all.
> 
> Betsy


Ahhh, the sacrifices you make for us, Betsy. True dedication.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, just realized I posted about the Jane Austen in the wrong thread, LOL!  Too many new covers coming out....I'll split my posts out and merge them into the proper thread.    My mind is in San Diego already.

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

I love the looks of these, but I too would like to know how well it stays open for reading/holding in one hand. Also, the thing I love best about the covers we have (MiniSuit) is the unique snap fixture at the bottom that creates its own stand for reading while eating. Love that! So I guess I would like to know if the flaps on the Austen can be arranged to allow the Kindle to stand up like that. Does that make sense


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I had one of these, it was the first cover I ordered but I did not like it. It was bulky, the magnetized closure did not stay closed. I question if it would fold back easily, though I can not be sure, since I do not remember even trying. I really liked the look of it, I just did not find it really easy to read my kindle in it.

Here is a pic I took after it first arrive. The interior color was also different from the picture in the Amazon ad, not a huge thing...


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I had one of these, it was the first cover I ordered but I did not like it. It was bulky, the magnetized closure did not stay closed. I question if it would fold back easily, though I can not be sure, since I do not remember even trying. I really liked the look of it, I just did not find it really easy to read my kindle in it.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone. It does look a bit bulky....
> Betsy, let us know what you think after you use it. Have fun in San Diego!
> ...


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if the magnet will damage the Kindle?  My thought is the problems that magnets can cause around computers.  Hmmmm...


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Another thread mentioned that magnets will not harm the type of storage the Kindle has.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Another thread mentioned that magnets will not harm the type of storage the Kindle has.


Ahh...thank you. I would still be paranoid about the magnet harming my Kindle. And its not just the money either; it would take way too much time to replace! Ha ha!


----------



## Eyes777 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have two of these. I originally purchased the frog print... I am a nut for frogs... when I frst received it the what I noticed I noticed was the colors, IMHO I loved the colors. I had not received my kindle yet, but loved the cover. When I got my Kindle, I couldn't wait to get my new cover on it. IT IS A PERFECT FIT. Sassy Sage fit snug in her new case, so good that I then ordered the same one that is pictured in this thread. I loved the fit, the colors and the easy way of reading my Kindle with my Bright Flex 2 clip on light. I find it classy and safe to trust my BABY to... I also have the Oberon TREE OF LIFE... I am satisfied with all three of my covers.


----------



## nadosy (Feb 9, 2009)

Dear Kindle Board Readers, 

My name is Andrea Nadosy and I am the lady behind the bobarra Kindle covers (it's a one lady show).

Octochick posted that she had some problems with the magnets closing on her Kindle cover. There was a problem with a few of the magnets on the first order and I had sent a free cover, with great magnets, to everyone who I thought had been affected by the problem. I am extremely sorry if for some reason were overlooked (if you returned it before I sent the additional ones out, that might be a reason). Please email me [email protected] and I will send you one as soon as possible, at my cost. I also improved the tabs that hold the Kindle in place and I think that you will find that they are much, much better, and that it is very easy to read the Kindle in it. 

Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help!

Andrea


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Nadosy! I love your cases! Welcome to the Kindleboards!!! Been meaning to order, but its eventually going to happen.


----------



## nadosy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello Vega_Asian! Great! Let me know when you do- I would be more than happy to extend a 10% discount to all KindleBoard readers, just shoot me an email before you purchase the cover, so that I know to take off 10% when I process your card ([email protected]). Additionally, I would really love any and all feedback that you can send my way. I think that I have worked out most of the issues that people were having with the original batch (the magnets weren't strong enough), but if you have suggestions on different patterns/colors, I would love to hear them!  Andrea


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

nadosy said:


> Dear Kindle Board Readers,
> 
> My name is Andrea Nadosy and I am the lady behind the bobarra Kindle covers (it's a one lady show).
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea,
Thanks so much for posting! I love the patterns you've chosen. I'm a big damask fan so would love to see more colors/patterns like the blue/brown batik!
Any thoughts yet on covers to fit the Kindle 2 (assumming it actually is coming out today..?) While I love my original kindle, my husband seems to want to take it over, so we may be purchasing a K2 also.
Thanks again for posting!
Robyn


----------



## nadosy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Robyn, 

Yes! I'll be coming out with a cover for the Kindle 2 at the beginning of March. Also, the blue/brown batik pattern cover will soon come in a pink/green batik pattern that is very similar. I will post some photos when they are ready!
Cheers, 
Andrea


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

nadosy said:


> Hi Robyn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think neutral colors might do well too. I wonder if anybody is willing to pay for fancy leather ones.


----------

